# deca and test 400 chem question



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey bros I've been doing some research and found a deca recipe but didn't see a test 400 recipe was wondering if anyone out there had one and if they wouldn't mind sharing or if you had both that would be great too

Also I'm new to the homebrewing game and I have found numerous threads saying what you need but nothing like a step by step process was wondering if anyone could help me out on this part?

I have a step by step site that does Test e but was wondering if the steps were all the same or if it varies and if so how to do it


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya. It would be nice if there was a special section for homebrewing. It would be sweet to have stickies for recipes and setups and general faqs


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

there is a research chem section that discusses these kinds of things but not very much info on setups and recipes ....


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

bump


----------

